# 29er Black Sin - da fehlen mir ein paar Angaben



## akastylez (29. März 2013)

Liebe Leute von Radon,

bei der Partlist des 29er Black Sin 9.0 fehlen leider einige Angaben..

Welche Abstufung hat die 3x Kurbel?
Wie breit ist der Lenker?
Welche Klemmung hat der Lenker?
Welche Länge hat der Vorbau?
Ist das Schaltwerk ein Typ1 oder Typ2?

Grüße
Seb


----------



## filiale (29. März 2013)

Wenn man der Homepage glauben schenken darf (manchmal sind Vorserienmodelle abgelichtet):

- Lenkerklemmung 31.8
- Lenkerbreite 640mm
- Truvativ X.O 10-fach Kurbel. Völlig neue, leichte Carbon-Kurbel mit genügend Power für traumhafte All-Mountain-Abenteuer X-Glide-Technologie für ...3X10 - 22-33-44-Übersetzung.
- Scheint ein Type 1 zu sein, ich sehe keinen cage lock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (29. März 2013)

Ah,

super  thx! Wo hast du die Angaben jetzt her?

Schade, hätte mir nen 700er Lenker gewünscht.


----------



## filiale (30. März 2013)

Ich bin für Dich auf die Homepage von Bikediscount und habe mir die Bilder angeschaut.

Das Black Sin ist ein RACE Bike. Jeder cm Lenker bedeutet Gewicht. Klar dass man dort werkseitig einen schmalen Lenker montiert.

p.s.: Den Lenker kann man tauschen.


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2013)

Also auf der Radon Page habe ich auch geschaut,  aber Längen und Maße konnte ich da nicht entnehmen. Wenn wollte ich mir ein bike kaufen wo ich keine Komponenten mehr tauschen brauche. Das 29er Canyon hat z.b. nen 700er Lenker. Was mich da aber stört, es hat nur ne 2x Kurbel 26/38..nen größeres Kettenblatt vorne wollte ich schon haben. Ums Komponenten tauschen komme ich wohl nicht drum rum.


----------



## filiale (30. März 2013)

Wie ich bereits schrieb, ich war auf der *BikeDiscount* Seite (da wo man das Fahrrad online bestellen kann). Du warst auf der Radon Homepage. Das ist ein Unterschied.

Das Problem bei den Kompos ist, dass man es nie allen Kunden gleichzeitig Recht machen kann, die Geschmäcker sind eben doch sehr verschieden. Der Lenker ist ja nun auch eines der günstigeren Teile zum Tauschen. Und den Original Lenker kannst hier auch noch vertickern. Also ist der Verlust relativ gering. Beim Canyon mußte zusätzlich investieren ohne dass Du dafür etwas zurück bekommst.


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2013)

Sehe ich auch so  werde mir dann wohl nen 700er Carbonlenker dranschrauben. Ich bin gespannt auf das Teil, ist aber in meiner Größe erst in drei Wochen lieferbar


----------



## filiale (30. März 2013)

Naja, bei dem Wetter derzeit, es soll die nächsten Tage noch so bleiben (wenigstens isses ja trocken), tut es nicht weh wenn die Lieferung noch dauert...dafür bekommste dann was "druckfrisches"


----------



## akastylez (30. März 2013)

Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter


----------



## xs24 (5. April 2013)

....also meinereiner hat ein Black Sin 29 8.0 ( mit XT Ausstattung ) gekauft.
....ich bin der Meinung, das an einem "Race Hardtailbike" keine 3-fach Kurbel mehr dran gehÃ¶rt!!!!
Ich wollte eine 2-fach Kurbel haben, aber der Umbau bei Bikediscount mit ungefÃ¤hr 300 - 400â¬ war mir die Sache nicht wert. Also holte ich mir das 8.0 und schlachtete es bis auf die Gabel aus und montierte ne kompl. XX Gruppe drauf!!! Die demontierten Teile ( XT Gruppe, Formula RX, Syntace Parts, etz. ) verkaufte ich 

...leider erreichte die XX nie die Schaltperformance wie gewÃ¼nscht und deshalb haben wir ( BikehÃ¤ndler und ich ) alle Fehlerquellen kontrolliert und nichts gefunden. Dann wieder alles ab und in den Carbonrahmen geschaut - und siehe da: die innen verlegten KabelfÃ¼hrungen waren "beide" gebrochen!!!
Da hatten wir das Problem. Jetzt geht leider die 2te Phase mit der Garantie los.

Schade, das man soÂ´n "schlechtes Material" verbaut!


----------



## akastylez (5. April 2013)

Naja...aber bei 2x ist vorne bei 38Z Ende :-( das ist natürlich kacke mit der defekten Zugführung - hoffe das alles gut wird bei Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xs24 (5. April 2013)

...ich hab die kombi 40/26Zähne 
...bis dato kam ich damit auf dem Black Sin klar!

...bin gerade aus Bonn zurück gekommen und hab den Rahmen dort abgegeben. Der Typ sagte, das der Rahmen am Montag zu "Peding" ( oder so ähnlich! ) geschickt wird.
...abwarten, ob dort noch ein Rahmen verfügbar ist, oder ich ca. 2 Wochen warten muß!


----------



## akastylez (5. April 2013)

Na dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen das es fix geht! Wie groß bist du denn und welche Größe fährst du?


----------



## xs24 (5. April 2013)

178cm - 67kg - 18"


----------



## akastylez (6. April 2013)

Wie sitzt man drauf? Eher kurz und kompakt oder lang und gestreckt? Ich bin 175 - tendiere auch zum 18".


----------



## mcycle (14. April 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Wie sitzt man drauf? Eher kurz und kompakt oder lang und gestreckt? Ich bin 175 - tendiere auch zum 18".




hi!

bin 183cm mit 78kg rh 18" passt sehr gut!!


ps: ich habe mit dem bike nur stress!!!!!!

gruss


----------



## akastylez (14. April 2013)

Was denn für Stress?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcycle (14. April 2013)

nur ein paar kleinigkeiten... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1346352

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1340611

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1340608


----------



## akastylez (14. April 2013)

Die Lackplatzer sind ärgerlich aber nicht wirklich schlimm. Was hat es mit den Schaltzügen auf sich?


----------



## Benützername__ (15. April 2013)

@xs24: Wie haben sie die gebrochenen Züge, auf die Schaltung ausgewirkt?
Was ist genau gebrochen? Bild?

Edit: hab was gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10470199&postcount=2640


----------



## xs24 (15. April 2013)

Benützername schrieb:


> @xs24: Wie haben sie die gebrochenen Züge, auf die Schaltung ausgewirkt?
> Was ist genau gebrochen? Bild?
> 
> Edit: hab was gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10470199&postcount=2640



...na ja, die Schaltung lief nicht "rund" und man mußte immer beim Schalten nachdrücken - vorne sprang auch gerne mal die kette vom wechel groß auf klein runter!!!
...die innenliegenden Zugführungen waren beide gebrochen ( das sieht man ja auf den bildern von mir! )

Gruß


----------



## akastylez (15. April 2013)

Das ist echt mal fusch!


----------



## Aalex (16. April 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> ....also meinereiner hat ein Black Sin 29 8.0 ( mit XT Ausstattung ) gekauft.
> ....ich bin der Meinung, das an einem "Race Hardtailbike" keine 3-fach Kurbel mehr dran gehört!!!!
> Ich wollte eine 2-fach Kurbel haben, aber der Umbau bei Bikediscount mit ungefähr 300 - 400 war mir die Sache nicht wert. Also holte ich mir das 8.0 und schlachtete es bis auf die Gabel aus und montierte ne kompl. XX Gruppe drauf!!! Die demontierten Teile ( XT Gruppe, Formula RX, Syntace Parts, etz. ) verkaufte ich
> 
> ...



schonmal dran gedacht, dass bei der montage die dinger hops gegangen sind?

würd das geraffel einfach entfernen, anständig mit nokon liner verlegen und gut is


----------



## zett78 (16. April 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> würd das geraffel einfach entfernen, anständig mit nokon liner verlegen und gut is



im Moment ist sein Rad doch eh noch bei Radon, oder?


----------



## xs24 (16. April 2013)

Hi,
mein ex rahmen schwirrt wohl irgendwo zwischen Radon und Cube rum.
Mein "neuer" rahmen hab ich schon seit dem WE 
...die bei Radon ( Bike Discound ) waren fleißig und haben mir eins aus ihrer ausstellung wohl gegeben.
...da ist jetzt im unterrohr "bauschaum" ( ja, ihr hört richtig! ) drin!!!
...mein alter rahmen wog nackt in 18" 1135g und mein neuer mit "bauschaumfüllung" 1130g !!!!
....und jetzt pfunzt meine XX wieder wie am ersten TAG !!!


----------



## akastylez (16. April 2013)

Na geht doch  Bauschaum macht anscheinen leichter


----------



## mcycle (16. April 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein ex rahmen schwirrt wohl irgendwo zwischen Radon und Cube rum.
> Mein "neuer" rahmen hab ich schon seit dem WE
> ...die bei Radon ( Bike Discound ) waren fleißig und haben mir eins aus ihrer ausstellung wohl gegeben.
> ...




gute nachrichten!!!! viel spass!!!!

wochenende wird meine rahmen auch von innen untersucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. April 2013)

Der Schaum sorgt sicherlich dafür, dass die Schalthüllen nicht mehr hin und her schlabbern können und bei der Montage entsprechend stabil sind. Dafür erkennt man dann leider auch keine Problemstellen mehr. Somit hat alles so seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## xs24 (17. April 2013)

@ filiale: Stimmt!


----------



## akastylez (19. April 2013)

Alternativ könnte man Schaumstoff verwenden, den kann man auch wieder rausholen.


----------



## Aalex (20. April 2013)

bauschaum ja auch

mit atze ton und gut ist


----------



## akastylez (20. April 2013)

Das will ich sehen...


----------



## Aalex (20. April 2013)

das geht hervorragend. gerade am wochenende was ausgeschäumt. härten lassen und mit atze ton ausgespült.

darf man halt nicht die billige schei$$se nehmen


----------



## akastylez (20. April 2013)

Schaumstoff kann man einfach rausziehen...ich denke auch nicht das es gerade gut ist für den Rahmen ist. Warum umständlich machen wenn es auch einfach geht???


----------



## Aalex (22. April 2013)

ging ja nur darum, dass in dem rahmen bauschaum drin ist und du sagtest schaumstoff könne man wieder rausnehmen, was man bei bauschaum halt auch kann.

ich würde als hersteller garantiert keinen schaumstoff reinmachen, das ist ja noch provisorischer als bauschaum


----------



## akastylez (22. April 2013)

Ne, als Hersteller sicher nicht - aber um sich selbst zu helfen, so würde ich das zumindest machen. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (2. Mai 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein ex rahmen schwirrt wohl irgendwo zwischen Radon und Cube rum.
> Mein "neuer" rahmen hab ich schon seit dem WE
> ...die bei Radon ( Bike Discound ) waren fleißig und haben mir eins aus ihrer ausstellung wohl gegeben.
> ...



Hey habe deinen Rahmen eben in der Werkstatt hängen sehen, völlig nackt.
Wie ist denn der Stand der Dinge???


----------



## xs24 (2. Mai 2013)

.....hab am montag mein komplettbike bei radon abgegeben. wiedermals schaltprobleme!!!!!! ( schaltzug hängt! ).
....hab noch keine info von radon. Sie sagten mir am montag, das sie sich kümmern wollten und mal mit dem produktmanager drüber sprechen werden.


----------



## zett78 (2. Mai 2013)

Es hing direkt im Vorraum der Werkstatt war mir sofort klar dass es deins ist.  Hatte mal kurz mit einem drüber gesprochen ob es das bauschaum Rad ist.  Aber mehr wussten er auch nicht. Ist momentan eh übel in der Werkstatt morgen kommen 300 neue Räder die für die Eröffnung vormontiert werden müssen! Die haben Spaß ;-)


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Mai 2013)

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=209d11-1368447464.jpg


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Mai 2013)




----------



## xs24 (13. Mai 2013)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=209d11-1368447464.jpg


 
Hi, wo haste das pic her?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (13. Mai 2013)

Selbstgemacht, nachdem das Bike von Radon zurück kam und ich es kurz aus dem Karton genommen hab. Habe beruflich mit sowas zu tun ( nicht mit Bikes aber mit Endoskopen ) Das Bike ist allerdings schon wieder auf dem Weg zurück. :-(


----------



## xs24 (13. Mai 2013)

Also hast Du den Rahmen so incl. Bauschaum bekommen.
Mein Tauschrahmen den ich in Bonn selbst abgeholt habe, hatte auch das Zeugs drin ( ist aber erst meinem Händler - der das Bike wieder zusammen baute - aufgefallen ).
Als dieser Rahmen wiederum Probleme machte mit nem hängenden Schaltzug, brachte ich mein kompl. Bike dort hin.
Die Herren bei Radon wollten mir das mit dem Bauschaum anhängen - das ich den Bauschaum in den Rahen gemacht hätte und sie mir damals einen neuen rahmen ohne des Zeugs übergeben hätten!

Ne "Frechheit" finde ich.

Ich habe leider den Fehler gemacht und nicht zusammen mit dem Werkstattleiter in den Rahmen damals rein zu schauen - da hätten wir beide es direkt sehen können, daß der Rahmen mit Bauschaum befüllt war. Aber wer kommt den da in dieser Situation drauf und schaut zur Kontrolle in den neuen Rahmen rein!?

Es hätte ja auch durchaus können sein, das dem Rahmenproduzent nachträglich alle neuen Rahmen damit befüllt hätte - wegen den wohl nicht mehr als Einzelfällen mit Zugführungsbruch in den neuen Carbonrahmen.


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Mai 2013)

Als ich in den Rahmen geschaut habe war schon klar , das Bike wieder zurückgeht. Ich hatte es eingeschickt, weil es beim Schalten im Unterrohr knarzende Geräusche gab. Ob das nach der "Reparatur" abgestellt war, wollte ich gar nicht wissen, da bei der "Reparatur" neue Mängel geschaffen wurden, die einen neuen Rahmen bedingen. Der Bauschaum war also in meinem Orginalrahmen. Ob der schon beim Kauf drin war oder erst beim Besuch bei Radon reinkam, weiß ich nicht.
Bei derartiger "Verlegung" ist auch klar, warum es schon nach kurzer Zeit keine Schaltperformance mehr gibt. Da Bauschaum ja nach kurzer Zeit "instabil" wird ( er bröselt auseinander ) haben die Züge keine Führung mehr. Bei dem Preis sollte man schon ein durchdachtes Produkt erwarten können. 

Ansonsten fuhr sich das Bike fantastisch. Ich saß leider am 7.4. zuletzt drauf und würde es gerne für schnelle Einsätze nutzen.


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Mai 2013)

Hier kursierte ein Bild vom Rahmeninneren, wo die Zugführung aus Carbon und gebrochen war. Ich finde das Bild grad nicht. Bei mir sind jetzt keine Carbonhülsen mehr drin, dafür aber Bauschaum. Der Bauschaum kann folglich nicht vor der Reparatur drin gewesen sein.


----------



## Aalex (13. Mai 2013)

und jetzt wisst ihr warum züge nicht ins unterrohr sondern unterhalb des selbigen und zwar gekreuzt gehören

innenverlegte züge sind unnötig wie dem papst sein gemächt und demjenigen der das erfunden hat gehört selbiges ganz lang gezogen

aber alle wollens ja haben und wenns keine hat gibts nen dickes minus in der bescheuerten bike und der hersteller bleibt auf seinem gelumpe hocken, weil "die verarbeitung des rahmens mit der neandertalerzugführung nicht der modernen ausstattung gerecht wird" 

verkehrte welt


----------



## xs24 (13. Mai 2013)

ich saß zum letzten mal auf meinem Black Sin 29" am 28.4 
...heute sind´s genau 14 tage wo der rahmen zu Radon ist!

...die sagten mir damals auch, das der neue Rahmen 2 bis 3 Wochen dauern könnte!

Ich bin ansonsten mit dem Black Sin auch sehr zufrieden was die Fahreigenschaften angeht. Tolles Bike ( bis auf die Zugfühung im Rahmen ).


----------



## xs24 (13. Mai 2013)

@ Aalex: Ich finde es schon voll i.o. wenn die züge im Rahmen verschinden.
Es sollte nur richtig gemacht werden, dann klappt´s auch.
Bin ein Canyon Nerve lange gefahren und da waren die züge auch im rahmen - und es funkt. alles!!!!


----------



## xs24 (13. Mai 2013)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Hier kursierte ein Bild vom Rahmeninneren, wo die Zugführung aus Carbon und gebrochen war. Ich finde das Bild grad nicht. Bei mir sind jetzt keine Carbonhülsen mehr drin, dafür aber Bauschaum. Der Bauschaum kann folglich nicht vor der Reparatur drin gewesen sein.



...meintest Du das bild?




...das war mein erster Rahmen nach ca. 3 wochen!


----------



## pixelquantec (14. Mai 2013)

Genau. Das Bild meinte ich. Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es bei mir auch so aussah und mit neuen Zügen und Bauschaum repariert wurde.

Wie lösen andere Hersteller das Problem eigentlich?


----------



## Aalex (14. Mai 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> @ Aalex: Ich finde es schon voll i.o. wenn die züge im Rahmen verschinden.
> Es sollte nur richtig gemacht werden, dann klappt´s auch.
> Bin ein Canyon Nerve lange gefahren und da waren die züge auch im rahmen - und es funkt. alles!!!!



welchen wirklich nennenswerten vorteil hast du durch die innenverlegten züge?

und welchen wirklich nennenswerten nachteil durch außenverlegte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (14. Mai 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> welchen wirklich nennenswerten vorteil hast du durch die innenverlegten züge?
> 
> und welchen wirklich nennenswerten nachteil durch außenverlegte?




Das wechseln der Züge an meinem Rad (außenverlegte Züge) geht super easy und schnell!

Leider ist mir der Zug zum Umwerfer beim Rothaus Bulls Cup in Adennau festgefroren und reagierte somit stark verzögert beim schalten aufs kleine Blatt kurz vorm Anstieg. Das war blöd!


----------



## Aalex (14. Mai 2013)

hast du liner drumherum?

Ich habe meine Züge auch unterm Unterrohr und habe Liner drüber

Bin selbst bei zweistelligen Minusgraden und Nässe damit unterwegs gewesen --> kein Stress

sieht dank schlanken gore liner so aus:


----------



## xs24 (19. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
nach 16 Tagen ohne Black Sin 29" hatte ich endlich am donnerstag das bike back. Bei Radon noch schnell geprüft ob jetzt alles mit der Schaltung funkt. - es funktionierte!!!
Man sagte mir, das das ne neue Produktion von BS29" rahmen sei und es mit der ersten reihe probleme gab ( ach ja!? ). Das was mir direkt bei Radon auffiel, war, das mein bike, genauer gesagt mein neuer rahmen ziehlich schmutzig noch wohl von der montage meiner sämtlichen parts war ( ich brachte ja mein kompl. bike zu Radon ).

Freitags putzte ich erst mal das bike und da viel mir zum einen auf:
...das eins von meinen beiden ROTWILD Rahmenzugführungsschutzhüllen fehlte
...das die formgebung im oberen tretlagerbereich mehrere kleine "dellen" im NEUEN
   Rahmen vorhanden sind!!!

Heute morgen fuhr ich das erste mal richtig mit dem Black Sin und mir und meinem bekannten viel sofort ein permanentes knackgeräuch auf ( nur beim pedalieren!!! ).

"Ich hab die Nase voll von... !!!

Am mittwoch werd ich zum _3ten MAL zu Radon fahren!!!

Wenn das bike sich vom händling so gut fahren würde, dann würde der PLastik...!

...sorry, aber das mußte jetzt einfach mal raus!

...jetzt muß ich morgen in La Reid (B) zum dritten mal mit meinem zweitrad ein rennen bestreiten!_ [COL[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## walzer (19. Mai 2013)

Gib den Rahmen einfach zurück und lass dir das Geld überweisen. Das funktionierte bei denen in der Regel ohne Probleme.


----------



## xs24 (19. Mai 2013)

walzer schrieb:


> Gib den Rahmen einfach zurück und lass dir das Geld überweisen. Das funktionierte bei denen in der Regel ohne Probleme.


...hab ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Aber mal abwarten was da am Mittwoch mir gesagt wird.

Hier mal 2 Fotos vom "neuen" Rahmen mit den Dellen im Tretlagerbereich!
...ist das "normal" bei Carbonrahmen ( ich hatte ja schon 2 stück vorher und da ist mir das nie aufgefallen! )?








...das ist doch nicht normal!


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht wie sowas durch die Qualitätsendkontrolle kommen kann. So nach dem Motto -> Irgendein Kunde wird es schon nicht merken


----------



## walzer (19. Mai 2013)

Das ist bestimmt nur im Lack. Carbonrahmen können in der Regel keine Dellen haben. Das sind ja alles Carbonfasern mit Epoxidharz. Vielleicht wurde ja zuviel Epoxidharz im Tretlagerbereich verwendet.


----------



## Aalex (21. Mai 2013)

der tretlagerbereich is immer ungleichmÃ¤Ãig (Tube to tube verfahren mit Carbonmatten als Verbund) und wird bei manchen herstellern stark gefÃ¼llert --> extra gewicht welches nur der optik dienlich ist

hier wurde wohl nicht so extrem gefÃ¼llert. Optisch keine Glanzleistung, aber das ist auch kein 1800 â¬ teurer, handverlesener, Scott Rahmen.


----------



## pixelquantec (21. Mai 2013)

xs24 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach 16 Tagen ohne Black Sin 29" hatte ich endlich am donnerstag das bike back. Bei Radon noch schnell geprüft ob jetzt alles mit der Schaltung funkt. - es funktionierte!!!
> Man sagte mir, das das ne neue Produktion von BS29" rahmen sei und es mit der ersten reihe probleme gab ( ach ja!? ). Das was mir direkt bei Radon auffiel, war, das mein bike, genauer gesagt mein neuer rahmen ziehlich schmutzig noch wohl von der montage meiner sämtlichen parts war ( ich brachte ja mein kompl. bike zu Radon ).
> 
> ...



Na toll. 
Da bin ich ja mal auf meinen neuen Rahmen gespannt. Anscheinend ist dort nur ein Monteuer für die Black Sin zuständig und der hat dreckige Handschue und bekommt keine Neuen. Ein drittes Mal schicke ich das Bike allerdings nicht ein. 
Der Markt ist groß und soviel Dilettantismus hat da keinen Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

